# Food journal with calorie count



## Barbie1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Breakfast* - none 

*Lunch* - spicy shrimp sushi  270 calories
   Shrimp egg rolls two  180 calories 

*Diet coke* - no calories

*Dinner* - dynamite shrimp sushi 420 calories

*Diet sprite *zero calories

*Snacks *- french onion dip 50 calories 
  Chips - 150 calories

  Slice of pizza 285 calories maybe 

  Total calories so  far for today 
*1355*


----------

